# Rabbit/Golf Exhaust on Jetta?



## Harryedwards17 (Oct 19, 2011)

Was looking into getting a new exhaust for my 2.5 Jetta but there's less than a handful of companies that makes them for the Jettas. Was wondering if anybody knew what it would take, if it was even possible, to make a rabbit exhaust fit on a Jetta?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I can't answer your question exactly but my guess is a lot/quite a bit. For reference, here are pictures from AWE Tuning. BTW, get the AWE exhaust, I've had it for 2 years now, its amazing!


















The second picture is a GTI but the layout on the Rabbit I believe is the same. As you can see, the Jetta exhaust goes over the rear control arm, which is vastly different from the Rabbit.


----------



## Harryedwards17 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have the awe exhaust now, needed to be repaired twice. I love it but I also have the short runner from C2 and all the packing in my resonator and muffler is completely gone. Still sounds great but it just sounds hollow. Thanks for the help though!


----------

